# OPC-Server V8.0 von Siemens mit Windows 7



## Immer_1 (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich habe ein PC mit Windows 7 Professional(32bit)
Über ein Programm(C#) greife ich auf den OPC-Server V8.0 von Siemens zu.

Es kommt die folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Simatic OPC DA Server has stopped working"
Detaills:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: OPCDAServer.exe
Application Version: 308.1.102.1
Application Timestamp: 4bb4a273
Fault Module Name: ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version: 6.1.7600.20731
Fault Module Timestamp: 4c11e031
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 000520be
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID: 2055
Additional Information 1: bf91
Additional Information 2: bf91c6dd595b920c6d4ccf708472b40f
Additional Information 3: ddf9
Additional Information 4: ddf9f8d8e59ef356a19b49e0c6ab7931


Kann mir das jemand erklären?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Dr. OPC (20 Mai 2011)

Was genau macht dein C# Client den in dem moment wo das passiert?
Stürzt der Server auch ab wenn du einen "normalen" Client nimmst?
Wenn du im Server den Trace anschaltest "Data" (ohne Option "Fast Trace") dann solltest du zumindest sehen können bis wohin du kommst, bzw. was die "vorletzte" Aktion war.


----------

